# IP 5000 40C ? Good Battery?



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

Has anyone used the IP 5000 40C LIPO Battery? Will it fit in a XXXT CR or Slash without Grinding away the battery box?


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

i ran one tonight ...it doesn't cycle like a Tp or smc pack on the gfx...BUT it runs like a rock star in the car...


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

they are very good, lots of power


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

Just got 4 of the 5200 MAH 40c SMC's work great! No wires to fall out and spacing,was the deciding factor between the two batterys. SMC's=ROCK! Thanks, MIKE


----------



## rccar306109 (Feb 16, 2009)

I've had bad luck with both of my Ip batteries I've bought. last year in a 6 cell 2 cells went dead. Lipo cell went dead this year.

I now only buy SMC, Great batteries!


----------

